

Show HN: Voicemail hasn't changed in 15 years. We're reinventing it. - sunsu
https://www.bettervoicemail.com?ref=hn

======
nickler
Seems obvious, I wonder why we haven't had this before?

Great looking app, I'll be signing up soon.

FYI, I would seriously look at formatting a reservation system for
restaurants, salons, etc.

When I had my restaurants we still booked 80% of our reservations over the
phone, and calling back to confirm took ages. Being able to send a quick text
confirmation, and to quickly sort the messages visually would be a huge value
prop to that industry.

~~~
sunsu
Thanks for the feedback! We're working on plugging into other products like
Google Calendar. Those additions should make it a piece of cake to have a
reservation system.

